# Venous Vascular Ultrasound



## KFalzone (Jan 11, 2008)

I need help with Venous Ultrasound of the extermities.  CPT code 93971 Venous Ultrasound of the Extremity unilateral study, does it include both extremities or can one unit be charged for each extremity on the same side?????  Please advise.......


----------



## bmorin (Jan 14, 2008)

This test is only the testing for one side.


----------



## Teresa Toscano (Jan 22, 2008)

Take A Look At 93970 For Complete Bilateral Study And Read Through The Description Of Both And Make Your Decision. Hope This Helps.


----------

